# My Hyst is scheduled for Dec 07



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Well my husband went with me on my appt this week with the Gyn Doc. After reading different experiences about Hyst surgery on this Bulletin Board and others through out the NET I decided (along with my husband) that this is the best thing to do. Even Mom and Mom-inlaw think this a good move for me and my body. I just hope I stay well enough to make it to the 7Th. We talked about either the vaginal Hyst or the abdominal one. Basiclly my Docs are going to go in with the intent to do the vaginal hyst without removing the ovaries, but if they see anything wrong such as Endo etc the plan will change and then it goes into abdominal and they will remove what ever is needed. Also are going to see if they can fix by bladder too.







Well this has not been a good week. Monday was ok but went down hill from there. Tuesday morning I could feel another abdominal attack coming. My husband had a early shift at his job so it left me to get the kids together for school. About 20 minutes before we would go to the school I became so doubled over (pain just like contractions),lower ab going around my sides to my lower back. I called my father that was already at his business close to the house, and asked could he come pick up the kids and bring them to school. By the time he got there I couldn't even stand up, he said I didn't have a choice that he was bringing me to the emergency room (you don't argue with Dad). I stayed there from 8:30am till 3:00pm. I got a shot in the rear to ease the pain, blood work, x-rayed, catherised, and inemia (dont know if that is spelled right). Then even after I kept telling them I knew what was wrong, they came back to tell me they didn't know how to help me. This was the first time I have had an attack where I was C. Since March of this year I have been a consist D person. Yesterday I was so weak and sleepy from the day before.Today, I've got a rash from head to toe. I had this 2 weeks ago. I went to the doc the last time. I am not going again unless it gets bad. But I need to be well enough for the surgery, and I have pre-op tommorrow. Oh, I am also keeping a yeast infection. I can't seem to get a "break".My immune system is so out of control.I believe in the power of prayer, please someone pray for me next Friday while I go into surgery, I go in at 9:00am.Take care everyone







Donna


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

DonnaBest of luck for next Friday. Wouldn't it be nice to just sleep until then?







How long do they anticipate the hospital stay to be? Is there a difference in recovery time between a vaginal and an abdominal? My doc thinks mine should be abdominal. I think it's great that you are scheduled so quickly - you really don't have much time to wait...others have much longer to "stew" and think about it.Thinking of you!Karen


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

Well now the surgery maybe on Monday. I am having some serious problems. I am having spazams, all pelvic. My bladder feels like I have a bladder infection, my uterus is having contractions, and my rear end is spazing to the point that my glutamus maximus muscles and all around feel like I have a continuas charley horse.(cant spell verywill due to pain killers) Had a doc see me on emergency (he was on call for my doc), I was in so much pain when he tried to examine me that I screamed when he just put in that instrument that opens your vagina up. He gave me a shot of pain med then did an ultra sound and said that I need surgery asap that I have adenomyosis. The meds wore off and by yesterday evening I was in worse shape. I went to the emergency room, found out that dimeral has about the same effect on me as water. They gave me a different shot and told me to take 2 hydrocodone every 2 hours and try to hang in there till Monday. I gave the doc permission to start the surgery as if they are going to do the surgery vaginally but if things are found that need to be taken care off then to do it abdominally. I hope to keep my ovaries. I hope to make it till Monday.







Donna


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi 143Angel,I too believe in the power of prayer, so I will certainly be happy to keep you in my prayers, especially on Friday. God bless... Jeanne


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Donna, hope you are keeping up, one more day to go.Thinking of you,Fay


----------

